# [RISOLTO] Conflitto net-dialup/ppp-scripts e net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r1

## sacchi

Ciao a tutti!

ho questo errore:

```
!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

net-dialup/ppp:0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-dialup/ppp-scripts" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-dialup/ppp-scripts-0::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

(dependency required by "net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r1::gentoo" [ebuild])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.    
```

Cosa faccio? Posso tranquillamente segare ppp-scripts e poi installare l'altro? Non è che resto senza internet?

Molte grazie!

sacchiLast edited by sacchi on Wed Jun 03, 2015 10:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sabayonino

dal log si evince

 *Quote:*   

> # ChangeLog for net-dialup/ppp
> 
> 2 	# Copyright 1999-2015 Gentoo Foundation; Distributed under the GPL v2
> 
> 3 	# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/ppp/ChangeLog,v 1.303 2015/05/14 10:19:41 pinkbyte Exp $
> ...

 

a te viene richiesto di cambiare keyword a net-dialup/ppp-scripts

e , quindi di installarlo perchè richiesto da   net-dialup/ppp

ciao

----------

## sacchi

Risolto, molte grazie!!

----------

